# NorthWest Retriever Trial Club



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Is the Open starting at Cherry Valley and the Q at Greenleaf's? Anyone know for sure? Thanks, HPW


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes Harry I do know for sure and indeed the Open starts at Cherry Valley and the Q at Greenleafs for Friday. I havent seen you in a unlucky cats age..... see you there!


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

Any News At Northwest Yet?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Any news yet on the Q?

Juli


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Q still running 4th series, sorry no callbacks.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any Open info?


----------



## Matelite (Oct 9, 2007)

Talked to Jerry Patopea and Rainly finished the trial and ran well. No Placements. Also all 3 of his goldens are back for the water blind. PS also Merlyn. That is all I know. Bad Phone connection


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:

1st - Git'r - Cornelio/Gonia
2nd - Libby - Tallman
3rd - Rascal - O'Connor/Gonia
4th -Minx - Scheldrep
RJ - Bubba - Hensarling/Van de Brake

JAM's: 1, 10, 13, 16, 18, 23, 32, 33


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats Baron (Wetland Retrievers) on the Q Jam with Ruddy! Proof those Alaskan dogs can go a whole winter without water training and still finish a stake. 

Juli


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Derby info?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Matelite said:


> Talked to Jerry Patopea and Rainly finished the trial and ran well. No Placements. Also all 3 of his goldens are back for the water blind. PS also Merlyn. That is all I know. Bad Phone connection


Rainly is one nice boy! Would love to see him again!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Open 
1st- 12-chip/Gonia
2nd- 32-shade/labanara 
3rd- 37-Stanley / gunn
4th- 13-Merlyn/ patopea 
rj-24
jams. 45,30,17,11


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Rick_C said:


> Derby info?


Derby starts tomorrow at 8.


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

rolando_cornelio said:


> Open
> 1st- 12-chip/Gonia
> 2nd- 32-shade/labanara
> 3rd- 37-Stanley / gunn
> ...




Rolando, nice job in the qual.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Am callbacks to 3rd series
5,7,10,16,18,19,20,23,25,29,30,32,33,35,36,39,42,43


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulayions, Ed on the amateur second with Shade!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

birdog said:


> Derby starts tomorrow at 8.


Thank you....had it in my mind it started Saturday for some reason.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

AM results yet?


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Am Results 

1st -- Miles--- Maryilyn Dahlheim
2nd --Get it done--Roylando Cornelio
3rd --Cardhu --Cynthia Tallman
4th --Pirate-- Gary Zellner
RJ -- Dilly --Ann Rauff
a number of jams 

Some real great work from all the dogs in the final series., Even the dogs that did not finish showed some real courage on a big test. A very tough field of dogs.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

bennetts said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st -- Miles--- Maryilyn Dahlheim
> 2nd --Get it done--Roylando Cornelio
> ...


Yahoo Pirate and Gary!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Marilyn and Miles.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Marilyn, CONGRATULATION!!!! 

Way to go. HPW


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrats to Marilyn and Miles!!

So very proud of you!!

Tara & Lucy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

rolando_cornelio said:


> Open
> 1st- 12-chip/Gonia
> 2nd- 32-shade/labanara
> 3rd- 37-Stanley / gunn
> ...


Congratulations!, ......."Stanley"!!!


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

tjw_128 said:


> Congrats to Marilyn and Miles!!
> 
> So very proud of you!!
> 
> Tara & Lucy


Just saw this posted on our lab club board--- HUGE congratulations, Marilyn!!!  Anne


----------

